# What type of seal and lid would this jar have?



## watertender (Jun 17, 2021)

I am trying to identify what type of jar this actually is and if the lid that it has is actually correct or just married up.

I have no idea who made it,  it appears to have a triangle with a H in the center on the bottom (very faint) but I could not find any mark that is similar in researching it. It also states May 21 1895 Safety Seal on the bottom.

The lid states Pat D Sept 20, 1898 and has a circle with a A in the center. Atlas maybe?  Since the dates are different I am thinking these two do not belong together so wondering what lid type this jar would have had.  

Is this a common jar?  It has been kicking around my storage unit for years and just now digging it out.


----------



## klaatu (Jun 18, 2021)

The glass lid and jar do not belong together. The jar is a Safety Valve (RB #2538) & is rather common. The closure for the jar is a metal band clamp & glass lid, just not the one pictured. The glass lid in your pics would be correct for a couple of different jars: 1) B & B (RB #181), 2) The Dunkley Preserving Co. (RB #854-855) and 3) T.M. Sinclair & Co. LTD. Pork and Beef Packers (RB #2637). These three jars all took a flat metal clamp & the glass lid pictured. The B & B and Dunkley jars are only embossed on the base while the Sinclair jar is side embossed.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 18, 2021)

*GORT!!!*
*KLAATU BARADA NICTO*


----------



## Nickneff (Jun 18, 2021)

watertender said:


> I am trying to identify what type of jar this actually is and if the lid that it has is actually correct or just married up.
> 
> I have no idea who made it,  it appears to have a triangle with a H in the center on the bottom (very faint) but I could not find any mark that is similar in researching it. It also states May 21 1895 Safety Seal on the bottom.
> 
> ...


I agree with k that's what I'm calling that guy that lid does not belong with that jar. looks like the jars is a wax sealer nice color I like it


----------



## watertender (Jun 18, 2021)

klaatu said:


> The glass lid and jar do not belong together. The jar is a Safety Valve (RB #2538) & is rather common. The closure for the jar is a metal band clamp & glass lid, just not the one pictured. The glass lid in your pics would be correct for a couple of different jars: 1) B & B (RB #181), 2) The Dunkley Preserving Co. (RB #854-855) and 3) T.M. Sinclair & Co. LTD. Pork and Beef Packers (RB #2637). These three jars all took a flat metal clamp & the glass lid pictured. The B & B and Dunkley jars are only embossed on the base while the Sinclair jar is side embossed.


Thanks so much for the info.  I am not an expert for sure so assume the RB is for the Red Book reference which seems to be quite a collector item in and of itself. Have been trying to see if my local library could find one for me but did not have much luck.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 22, 2021)

Here are a couple photos of the Safety Valve jar.  The first shows the clamp & correct unmarked lid.  The second shows the base embossing, but some jars are found without any base embossing.


----------

